# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  2º Concurso Fotográfico TMC Iberia

## TMC IBERIA

Bom dia a todos! A TMC Iberia prepara-se para o seu 2º concurso fotográfico:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/TMC-I...type=1&theater

Esperamos poder contar com a participação de todos para um concurso que promete trazer novidades e o prémio mais cobiçado.

Cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC Iberia

----------

